# كتاب روعة فيه 2500 من مسائل ال fluid مع حلولها ...



## مهندس المحبة (4 مايو 2009)

*كتاب روعة فيه 2500 مسألة*
*بالحلول طبعا*
*فى*
*fluid*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2ACN8UI5


----------



## مستر مهندس فهد (4 مايو 2009)

الله يجزاك الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## ارهينيوس (4 مايو 2009)

واللة المحبة دة اخر ابداع مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع ......ظ


----------



## محمد سنان (5 مايو 2009)

لك الف تحية ومحبة
موضوع ممتاز بارك اللة فيك
محمد سنان-فلسطين
[email protected]


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور ومنور الموضوع ................


----------



## مسلم يوسف (6 مايو 2009)

-------- جزاك الله كل خير ---------


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## correng (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمرور ومنور .............


----------



## Emad_83 (19 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

الف الف شكر على هذا الكتاب القيم
وان كنت افضل ان يوضع فى منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنور الموضوع ..............


----------



## ayadhi (19 مايو 2009)

جزتك الله خيرا ................


----------



## REACTOR (19 مايو 2009)

Emad_83 قال:


> الف الف شكر على هذا الكتاب القيم
> وان كنت افضل ان يوضع فى منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية
> ​



دليل على عدم فهم وظيفة المهندس الكيميائي .......دة من صميم دراستنا ال fluid mechanics
شكرا يا باشمهندس على الكتاب و ان كان عندي من فترة الا انة احد الكتب المهمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع بوجودك معانا ............


----------

